# Need help on idenifying value on some vintage cameras



## Wingman

Hi everyone, I have a relative that wants me to sell some of his camera collections on eBay to help pay his medical bills, I don't know anything about vintage cameras so I like to ask you guys to figure out the value of the three camera that he wants to sell. I got the model number(or at least what's written on it)...one is a Rolleiflex 3003, one is a Linhof Press 70 and one is a Alpa 6c. He says they all work and I'm in the US. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mitica100

Whoa Wingman, those are expensive toys! The Alpa is the one that's most collectible and desired, the other two are more of a 'user' cameras.

To give you an idea of how much they are, here are a few websites:

http://www.igorcamera.com/alpa.htm

http://www.igorcamera.com/linhof.htm

http://www.cameraquest.com/rol3003.htm


----------



## Wingman

Wow so they're quite rare? My relatives' Alpa 6c comes with a silver case with all kinds of lens in there too, I can't believe these are worth that much :hail:

You guys will probably see them on eBay eventually....


----------



## Mitica100

On Ebay you will not get those prices, for sure!

The Alpa is a keeper! So could be the Linhof 70.


----------



## Wingman

Mitica100 said:


> On Ebay you will not get those prices, for sure!
> 
> The Alpa is a keeper! So could be the Linhof 70.



Well a guy in Germany is selling his Rolleiflex 3003 for 2 grand on eBay, but since he's in a different country people from the US usually won't even think about it. They're keepers but medical bills are expensive and my relative needs money.

I thought putting it on eBay would get much more exposure than those sites?


----------



## Mitica100

Wingman said:


> Well a guy in Germany is selling his Rolleiflex 3003 for 2 grand on eBay, but since he's in a different country people from the US usually won't even think about it. They're keepers but medical bills are expensive and my relative needs money.
> 
> I thought putting it on eBay would get much more exposure than those sites?


 
Exposure does not necessarily mean better prices. If you're really set on selling them I would first contact any collector's club. Just Google "camera collecting" and you'll find plenty of clubs.


----------

